# router bits



## RBMJ (Oct 11, 2010)

For my first routing project I decided to make a sign with my families last name on it. With no templates and a very inexperienced hand needless to say the sign didn't turn out that great. My question is how do you know what bit to use for what? 

I made my sign out of a piece of 3/4 inch poplar and I was cutting all the way through the wood. I used a "Bosch trimming/cutout bit", is that the right bit or no?


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings Robert and welcome to the router forum. Thank you for joining us, and remember to have fun, build well and above all be safe.


----------



## peterrum (Jan 22, 2011)

Try a downcut spiral bit if you are going all the way through the board


----------

